# Building inspector pleads not guilty to fraud charges



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2016)

Building inspector pleads not guilty to fraud charges

http://westchester.news12.com/news/building-inspector-pleads-not-guilty-to-fraud-charges-1.11948732

SPRING VALLEY - A Spring Valley building inspector pleaded not guilty Tuesday to illegally helping a businessman avoid taxes on his home.

Walter Booker is accused of issuing phony certificates of occupancy for the home of businessman Jacob Goldman.

The certificates allegedly let Goldman get tax breaks he wasn't entitled to.

Lawyers for both men say the charges are false.

Goldman has also pleaded not guilty in the case.


----------

